# Limerick (adult theme)



## midnightpoet (Mar 17, 2016)

There once was a killer named Finn
who liked giving a Glasgow grin
it stuck in his craw
to be caught by the law
now he''s stuck in the pen.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 17, 2016)

You bring it EVERY time! Your sense of humor is like a fine wine, it just keeeeps getting better .. Love you Adorable One...


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 17, 2016)

Welcome back, luv.:smile:


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes, but it's not a Limerick and pen doesn't rhyme with either chin or Finn - Apart from that...

If I may:

_There once was a killer named Finn
with a bent for the old Glasgow grin
but it stuck in his craw
to be caught by the law
so now he's locked up in the bin. _


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 17, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> Yes, but it's not a Limerick and pen doesn't rhyme with either chin or Finn - Apart from that...
> 
> Well, it does in America. :smile: Okay, what does Finn rhyme with?  Fine?  I'll admit, I'm not sure, being a stupid colonial.  I'm not sure what made it not a Limerick.:smile: I read yours and mine and can't tell much difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonata (Mar 17, 2016)

There once was a naughty young girl
Like the singer her name was Pearl
Her voice it was crap
And she got the clap
From a suitor who was an earl


[Apologies to Elkie Brooks]


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 17, 2016)

http://www.volecentral.co.uk/vf/fun.htm#Limerick


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 17, 2016)

oops, that turned out to be a dangerous website.  Hey, Bloggs, I know you were just trying to help, you just scratched a raw spot.  All is ok.:smile:


----------



## Nellie (Mar 17, 2016)

Since you included Edward Lear and his examples, here is another one of his:



> *Limerick from the Book of Nonsense
> by
> Edward Lear*​There was an Old Man with a gong,
> Who bumped at it all day long;
> ...




Here is another definition:


> Limericks
> *Definition of Limericks*​*Limericks are short sometimes bawdy, humorous poems of consisting of five Anapaestic lines. Lines 1, 2, and 5 of a Limerick have seven to ten syllables and rhyme with one another. Lines 3 and 4 have five to seven syllables and also rhyme with each other. Edward Lear is famous for his Book of Nonsense which included the poetry form of Limericks.*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 17, 2016)

We seem to be getting a wee bit sidetracked here, folks. The point of this creative thread is to discuss the piece that has been presented for perusal, not to discuss what makes a good limerick, or to post additional limericks in lieu of any critique at all as replies, which I remind everyone is just plain rude. 

Kindly focus upon the piece presented for critique henceforth. Should you desire to continue your discussion, you are more than welcome to do so by adding your thoughts to the aleady existing *What Constitutes a Limerick *or by creating a thread of your own in *Poetry Discussion.*

Any subsequent posts that do not address midnightpoet's work itself shall be removed.

Thank you for your anticipated cooperation.

Lisa


----------



## Sonata (Mar 17, 2016)

Apologies - I did not realise that this thread was just for critique.  I honestly thought it was for other adult-themed limericks.   No offense intended.


----------



## ned (Mar 18, 2016)

the best thing I can say Midnight - is that your limerick is a lot better than Edward Lear's effort.

Ned


----------

